# Cups no USB device

## Thaliada

Hi,

i have an kyocera fs-820 usb printer, which worked fine until i upgraded cups and udev to the latest stable release in portage.

Now i only get an "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..." or "foomatic-rip failed" in the webinterface.

Unmerging both an re emerging the previous versions didn't made any difference.

I tried to install the printer again, but there is no USB in the device list. USB Printer Support is build in the kernel and it worked fine before the upgrade.

lsusb lists the printer and usbview as well. printing something with "echo test > /dev/usb/lp0" works also.

i've emerged cups and udev with the following USE flags:

```
net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X jpeg nls pam php png ssl -dbus -ppds -samba -slp -tiff"

sys-fs/udev-103 USE="(-selinux)"
```

lpstat -a

```
fs820 accepting requests since Sun 26 Nov 2006 17:45:51 CET
```

Does anyone had a similar problem or has any ideas?

----------

## wynn

If you have upgraded CUPS from 1.1.23-rX to 1.2.6 then the ebuild would have shown these warnings (which you might have missed) *Quote:*   

> The configuration changed with cups-1.2, you may want to save the old one and start from scratch:
> 
> ```
> # mv /etc/cups /etc/cups.orig; emerge -va1 cups
> ```
> ...

 If you have a /usr/lib/cups then there is an additional warning *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/cups exists - You need to remerge every ebuild that installed into /usr/lib/cups and /etc/cups, qfile is in portage-utils:
> 
> ```
> # FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC /usr/lib/cups /etc/cups | sed \"s:net-print/cups$::\")
> ```
> ...

 Thanks to tld for pointing this out.

----------

## Thaliada

Thanks for the fast reply wynn

I tried your suggestions, but when i try to add a new device, there is still no usb option in the dropdown menu :/

----------

## wynn

 *Thaliada wrote:*   

> I tried your suggestions, but when i try to add a new device, there is still no usb option in the dropdown menu :/

 Do you mean the CUPS dropdown menu which is headed "Device for <printer>"? I've found that you have to have the printer switched on and connected to appear in this list.

If it is switched on and connected, can you see usblp picking it up in /var/log/messages?

----------

## Thaliada

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Do you mean the CUPS dropdown menu which is headed "Device for <printer>"? I've found that you have to have the printer switched on and connected to appear in this list.

 

Yep. The printer is turned on.

 *wynn wrote:*   

> If it is switched on and connected, can you see usblp picking it up in /var/log/messages?

 

cat /var/log/messages | grep usblp

```
Nov 26 19:56:31 rcj drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x0482 pid 0x0010
```

is that what you mean?

----------

## wynn

I'm stumped!

Does restarting cupsd â "killall -HUP cupsd" â change things for the better?

What do you get in error_log?

----------

## Thaliada

restarting doesn't change anything.

error_log: http://pastebin.ca/258689

can't find any errors there, only that the usb device isn't loaded

----------

## wynn

Yes, I've found the same sequence in error_log here, with the USB printer switched off there is no USB found. When it is switched on, it appears.

I can't think of anything else. usblp is loaded so the kernel sees that the USB port is connected but CUPS doesn't. There is no usb flag in net-print/cups so it isn't failing because that's missing.

----------

## Thaliada

I unmerged coldplug because of the new udev-103.

Could that cause any problems with cups? Don't think so, but I have no clue what else it could be.

And thanks for all the help so far!

----------

## wynn

 *Thaliada wrote:*   

> I unmerged coldplug because of the new udev-103.
> 
> Could that cause any problems with cups?

 No, I don't think so as usblp runs when the printer is discovered.

----------

## samo

Same problem here

----------

## jleejj

Same problem here as well.  I thought it was just problems with the HP1020 and the foo2zjs drivers, but I had it working once and now it just doesn't show up anywhere in CUPS even though the logs and dmesg look good.

----------

## darker

Me too  :Sad: 

----------

## samo

Did anybody solve the problem???

----------

## wynn

If lsusb shows the printer and usblp (from /var/log/messages) has found the printer then try lpinfo to see if it shows USB

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200
```

this is with no printers connected/switched on.

After switching them all on it shows

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20D88

network http

network ipp

direct usb://Lexmark/Optra%20E312

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/lp0

direct canon:/dev/lp0

direct epson:/dev/lp0

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200
```

If lpinfo doesn't show the printer(s) then it may be worthwhile putting a message in the cups.bugs forum at http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php â the developer may suggest a test which will show what's happening.

----------

## samo

I find a solution for my printer problem under "Problem with personal udev rules [SOLVED]"

----------

